# FS: 16V Carb Setup, dual weber 40DCOE, filters, linkage



## xblast (Feb 11, 2000)

its the shorty manifold and will come with brand new VW studs and bolts for it. 
dual DCOE 40's in nice shape, real clean, dual filters with chrome tops, and linkage between the carbs.
800 obo


























_Modified by xblast at 10:51 PM 8-30-2004_


----------



## 90chedda (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: FS: 16V Carb Setup, dual weber 40DCOE, filters, linkage (xblast)*

you selling that setup send a pic


----------



## stark22 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: FS: 16V Carb Setup, dual weber 40DCOE, filters, linkage (90chedda)*

how did you set up the linkage between the carbs?


----------



## shindul (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: FS: 16V Carb Setup, dual weber 40DCOE, filters, linkage (stark22)*

interested send me pics. Thanks


----------



## xblast (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: FS: 16V Carb Setup, dual weber 40DCOE, filters, linkage (90chedda)*

ill put a pic up tonight.


----------



## shindul (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: FS: 16V Carb Setup, dual weber 40DCOE, filters, linkage (xblast)*

still waiting for pics. Thanks


----------



## xblast (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: FS: 16V Carb Setup, dual weber 40DCOE, filters, linkage (shindul)*

ttt pics added.


----------



## Rlyeezz2 (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: FS: 16V Carb Setup, dual weber 40DCOE, filters, linkage (xblast)*

would i need anything else to run this on my 16v?


----------



## xblast (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: FS: 16V Carb Setup, dual weber 40DCOE, filters, linkage (Rlyeezz2)*

ull need a throttle cable, and a saab distributor with vacuum advance


----------



## Deutsche-Bag (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: FS: 16V Carb Setup, dual weber 40DCOE, filters, linkage (xblast)*

Any chance that you would be willing to sell just the manifold and the coolant outlet?


----------



## extremsplvr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: FS: 16V Carb Setup, dual weber 40DCOE, filters, linkage (Deutsche-Bag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deutsche-Bag* »_Any chance that you would be willing to sell just the manifold and the coolant outlet?

If that goes threw I would buy the everthing else. Carb,filters ect...


----------



## xblast (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: FS: 16V Carb Setup, dual weber 40DCOE, filters, linkage (extremsplvr6)*

you guys both got IM's


----------



## xblast (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: FS: 16V Carb Setup, dual weber 40DCOE, filters, linkage (xblast)*

ttt still fo sale.


----------



## SR Heer (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking for a set of DCOEs - are these still available?


----------

